# Obama Finds Legal Way Around The 2nd Amendment And Uses It.



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have said this in other posts. He is working very hard doing backdoor things to ban guns. Once he is done messing with healthcare he will put all his energy into breaking the 2nd Amendment :******:

Make sure this gets circulated! This is very important......

Obama Finds Legal Way Around The 2nd Amendment And Uses It.

If This Passes, There Will Be WAR

Just got this... pass it far & wide.

On Wednesday Obama Took the First Major Step in a Plan to Ban All Firearms in the United States 
On Wednesday the Obama administration took its first major step in a plan to ban all firearms in the United States. The Obama administration intends to force gun control and a complete ban on all weapons for US citizens through the signing of international treaties with foreign nations. By signing international treaties on gun control, the Obama administration can use the US State Department to bypass the normal legislative process in Congress. Once the US Government signs these international treaties, all US citizens will be subject to those gun laws created by foreign governments. These are laws that have been developed and promoted by organizations such as the United Nations and individuals such as George Soros and Michael Bloomberg. The laws are designed and intended to lead to the complete ban and confiscation of all firearms.

The Obama administration is attempting to use tactics and methods of gun control that will inflict major damage to our 2nd Amendment before US citizens even understand what has happened. Obama can appear before the public and tell them that he does not intend to pursue any legislation (in the United States) that will lead to new gun control laws, while cloaked in secrecy, his Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton is committing the US to international treaties and foreign gun control laws. Does that mean Obama is telling the truth? What it means is that there will be no publicized gun control debates in the media or votes in Congress. We will wake up one morning and find that the United States has signed a treaty that prohibits firearm and ammunition manufacturers from selling to the public. We will wake up another morning and find that the US has signed a treaty that prohibits any transfer of firearm ownership. And then, we will wake up yet another morning and find that the US has signed a treaty that requires US citizens to deliver any firearm they own to the local government collection and destruction center or face imprisonment.

This is not a joke nor a false warning. As sure as government health care will be forced on us by the Obama administration through whatever means necessary, so will gun control.

Read the Article

U.S. reverses stance on treaty to regulate arms trade

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States reversed policy on Wednesday and said it would back launching talks on a treaty to regulate arms sales as long as the talks operated by consensus, a stance critics said gave every nation a veto.

The decision, announced in a statement released by the U.S. State Department, overturns the position of former President George W. Bush's administration, which had opposed such a treaty on the grounds that national controls were better. View The Full Article Here http://www.reuters.com/ar! ticle/po liticsNews/idUSTRE59E0Q920091015 14 Nov. 2009 
<http://www.reuters.com/article/politicsNews/idUSTRE59E0Q920091015> Please forward this message to others who may be concerned about the direction in which our country is headed. This is a very serious matter!

Silence will lead us to Socialism!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

As long as the constitution is upheld, this should not be an issue, as all laws and treaties must conform to the constitution, under article IV, otherwise, just like if congress passes unconstitutional law, they are null and void.

Not that I don't think the administration wouldn't try something like this, or that it's a bad idea to contact our representation on these issues.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't want to come off to paranoid about this issue but I wouldn't put anything that our so called leader would do to disrupt the American way of life! :******:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Every post there just seems to be one more reason to get shed of this guy. :eyeroll:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You have to wonder why he wants this health care bill passes with the number of people not wanting anything to do with it. It has everything to do with power IMO. I can see now how it could be used by our scum politicians. Anything they deem to be unhealthy will be regulated or banned. If you continue, you lose coverage or are denied coverage because of it. The vegetarians will want red meat banned because it is costing the government too much money and we need to reduce costs. Guns cause too many ER visits with violence in the streets, we need to ban those also in order to cut costs........ How far do you think they will push this and use this as a controlling factor?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't smoke, but the tobacco ban bothered me. It looked like sort of a test run to see if they could control it. Like one humorous email I posted last year: If a conservative doesn't want to smoke he doesn't, a liberal wants to outlaw it. If a conservative doesn't want a firearm he doesn't buy one, a liberal wants to ban them all. Liberals are power and control driven.

I warned about the back door tricks this administration would try to take our firearms. Remember Hillary wanting to sign that treaty with Mexico? The problem isn't the firearms, the problem is drugs and smugglers. I have recently been talking to some boarder patrol people and purchased the book "The Reapers Line" by special agent Lee Morgan II. I may share some of that as it becomes pertinent to conversations.

Have to use the internet now to find our next resort. Adios, from the border.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

well lets see.....

would that be BEFORE or AFTER the full senate ratifies the treaty?

AFTER the SCOTUS reviews it and realizes that they have really hosed the nation....

AFTER they change the constitution to allow the treaty to exist within the confines of the constitution...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I too won't put anything past Obama and his administration, but if you read the article and take it for what it is, this has nothing to do w/ the people... Again, I put nothing past Obama, but I don't see them getting our guns.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Always remember when you think something can't happen it has the best chance to happen. You say how can that be? Well if you think it can't happen you don't try to prevent it. Why try to stop something from happening you don't believe can happen. Short and sweet see yah. Don't act smart be smart.


----------

